# Using REW for Vinyl Measurements



## Midnightblue (Jan 23, 2016)

Is it possible to make measurements like this 
http://www.stereophile.com/content/linn-lp-playing-system-measurements#LIixZR7Wk4gKbe5Y.97
The sine waves will be recorded from a record player.


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Sure, a similar test can be done using REW.


----------



## Midnightblue (Jan 23, 2016)

Can you tell me how?


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

It would help if you mentioned which part you need help with:
> Connect the turntable output to the soundcard input. L, R or L+R. 
- If it is a MM cartridge then direct may be okay to the soundcard input unless there is not sufficient gain.
- If it is a MC or low MM level then route it through an analog phono preamp and use line in.
- RIAA or other FR correction should not be needed, but will not hurt either.
> Set the REW RTA to: 'Spectrum' mode with 'Flat-top' window.
> Play the tone on the turntable.
> Adjust levels.
> Take the measurement over several seconds


----------



## Midnightblue (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you very much. I will test it.


----------



## Midnightblue (Jan 23, 2016)

2 questions:

can i make this measurement offlline with recorded bursts?
i have recorded pink noise from a test vinyl. is it possible to compensate this an create a frequency response?


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Midnightblue said:


> can i make this measurement offlline with recorded bursts?


It's possible, but is likely to be more difficult to setup depending on the equipment you are thinking of. 

The REW RTA should capture the signal directly as it is being played by the turntable for the most accurate results. Recording the signal with a DAW or other recording device and then playing that into REW for measurement is likely add other distortions related to the recording device. That may be misleading.



> i have recorded pink noise from a test vinyl. is it possible to compensate this an create a frequency response?


Pink noise can be played and measured by REW RTA to provide a frequency response. Playing it from a recording has the same issues as mentioned above for the sine measurement. If you are referring to RIAA compensation then that is probably best done using an analog phone preamp into the measurement.


----------

